# Mendota remote issues



## Duxcats (May 1, 2016)

Have had Mendota for 4 months. no issues.  now remote not working and pilot out?   Tried to restart it but no success.


----------



## DAKSY (May 3, 2016)

You will need to provide a little more information to allow us to try to help you.
What Mendota model are you referring to? They make a LOT of units & not all
are the same.


----------



## Duxcats (May 5, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> You will need to provide a little more information to allow us to try to help you.
> What Mendota model are you referring to? They make a LOT of units & not all
> are the same.


it's an FV-33i


----------



## DAKSY (May 6, 2016)

Have you replaced the batteries in the remote?
Have you tried lighting the pilot with the switch on the left side of the firebox?


----------



## Duxcats (May 8, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> Have you replaced the batteries in the remote?
> Have you tried lighting the pilot with the switch on the left side of the firebox?


remote lights up and seems to be working.  I have toggled the switch up and down. There is a button below that i cant push in.


----------

